# 2012



## Notoriously Unknown (Sep 28, 2009)

Well? What do you guys think about it?
I'm not sure if something will happen, I mean, the sun has been going wild with solar flares and sun spots so who knows? I'm skeptical, but wary.


----------



## M&F (Sep 28, 2009)

I have yet to see any convincing evidence that it's going to happen.

Furthermore, so what if it does happen? Knowing wouldn't matter, as we'd be powerless to stop it.


----------



## Zuu (Sep 28, 2009)

oh nooo calendars are scary


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 28, 2009)

The world will surely end on 12/12/12. Just like it did on 06/06/06, and 09/09/09.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 28, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> The world will surely end on 12/12/12. Just like it did on 06/06/06, and 09/09/09.


This.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 28, 2009)

Nothing will happen.

I'm kind of tired of hearing about this. :(


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 28, 2009)

Can I just say this? Most (some...?) that think so go by the Mayan saying thing.

The saying itself has no mention of the world _itself_ ending, iirc. More of a 'humanity turning over a new leaf.' Which prolly won't happen.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Sep 28, 2009)

Zora of Termina said:


> This.


Mike stole what I was going to say and Zora stole my response, so I'm left babbling about nothing now.
Also this.


----------



## Zuu (Sep 28, 2009)

If anything happens in 2012, Russia reveals secret giant robot prototypes and we're all fucked.

hint: Putin pilots the biggest one.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Sep 28, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> The world will surely end on 12/12/12. Just like it did on 06/06/06, and 09/09/09.


Em.. 12/21/12 actualy.
Not that it changes anything.. It was just bothering me a bit..


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 28, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> I mean, the sun has been going wild with solar flares and sun spots


Uh. No. The solar activity cycle - it has an eleven-year cycle of highs and lows - is in a _low_ right now. 80% of 2009 so far has had absolutely no sunspots. Where the heck did you hear that? There was a nice solar flare a couple of days ago, but that's just one of those cool things that happen every now and then, not the sun "going wild with solar flares and sun spots".


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 28, 2009)

The Olympics. That's what's going to happen.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 28, 2009)

For the past while this has been freaking me out, the way the media has been completely overdoing it.  I was scared at first, but then my Dad told me what had happened around Y2K (My parents never told me anything about it really and I was a bit too young to understand).  Apparently this was exactly what had happened, and that the world had gone into "post-apocalyptic crisis" for nothing (My Dad was ticked, as he had been working as hard as possible as one of the project leaders in Western Canada here).

So, It doesn't concern me at all anymore.  That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Sep 28, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> The world will surely end on 12/12/12. Just like it did on 06/06/06, and 09/09/09.


^ this. I mean seriously, I cant believe how some people think this 2012 end of the world crap is real <.<


----------



## H-land (Sep 28, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> The Olympics. That's what's going to happen.


But that's in the summer. You know what's going to happen on December 21?
_Christmas shopping._


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Sep 28, 2009)

Honalululand said:


> But that's in the summer. You know what's going to happen on December 21?
> _Christmas shopping._


This made me laugh. xD

I guess no one will know for sure until that day comes, but I highly doubt anything will happen. So there~


----------



## Erif (Sep 28, 2009)

I think the Mayans were like, "Hey guys, you know what? Let's just fuck it. Freak some niggas out in the future."


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 28, 2009)

anything special about 2012 is bullshit


----------



## see ya (Sep 28, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> If anything happens in 2012, Russia reveals secret giant robot prototypes and we're all fucked.
> 
> hint: Putin pilots the biggest one.


But what if one of the prototypes gets lost and is found by a little Californian boy who teaches it compassion and it ends up saving us all from a nuke?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 28, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> If anything happens in 2012, Russia reveals secret giant robot prototypes and we're all fucked.
> 
> hint: Putin pilots the biggest one.


Putin's secretly a transformer.


----------



## Dinru (Sep 28, 2009)

OHNOES MY CALENDAR ENDS 12/31/09

THE WORLD IS GOING TO END BEFORE WE SEE 2010 YOU GUYS

^My opinion in a nutshell.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 28, 2009)

I was more worried about 9/9/09, the lived eht fo yad.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 28, 2009)

oh god the world's going to end because the universe is totally centred around an arbitrary calendar invented by people who thought the world was flat.



Skymin said:


> But what if one of the prototypes gets lost and is found by a little Californian boy who teaches it compassion and it ends up saving us all from a nuke?


oh _oh_ i got the Iron Giant reference can i has cookie.

'cept the film's set on the other side of the US. but the reference was still awesome and probably went over the heads of three quarters of TCoD so it deserves a win.



> Putin's secretly a transformer.


yeah well Obama is a ThunderCat.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 28, 2009)

2012, 2050, 2100, whatever, we're all gonna die


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 28, 2009)

My opinion?

Nothing. However, due to all this panic, we will all degenerate into a bumbling, paranoid slew of riots and rape. Thu we fulfill the prophecy of humanity ending.

Besides, the calendar ending means that it's time to get a new one. Derp.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 28, 2009)

equals five!


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, people hundreds/thousands of years ago were probably a little better at predicting the future than modern humans are... but they still sucked at it.  And I'm pretty sure the "end of the calendar" wasn't even intended as an end-of-the-world prediction in the first place...

That's a "nothing significant is going to happen" vote for me.


----------



## Minish (Sep 28, 2009)

What's happening in 2012? o_O

Oh... one of those 'we're all going to die' things? I didn't know people actually take them seriously...


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 28, 2009)

Kam said:


> I was more worried about 9/9/09, the lived eht fo yad.


09/09/09? The Devil's day? News to me; actually, that's my birthday.

Anyway. To be on topic. It's just because whatever calender is ending on that day, right? So what? Maybe they were just too lazy to make it stretch past that day, I dunno. In other words, no, I don't believe the world's gonna go kaboom.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm going to pray to our all-powerful Aztec gods for forgiveness. Or I'll eat a sandwich. Either one.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 28, 2009)

The most frustrating part of this whole thing is that the Mayans never said the world would _end_ in 2012. Just that it would enter a new age.

They were going to celebrate with huge parties.

Possibly involving orgies.

eta: infamouse! hee.


----------



## Rai-CH (Sep 28, 2009)

I highly doubt anything is going to happen, just like 6/6/06, 7/7/07 and that day where the black-hole machine was supposed to suck up the world or something like that.

If the world does end, it would be 5 days before my 18th birthday ;_;


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 28, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> 09/09/09? The Devil's day? News to me; actually, that's my birthday.


No, 9/9/9 is the day of Backwards Satan, aka the Lived fo eht Yad.

Futurology isn't accurate in the 21st century. What makes people belive that the Mayans could get the correct answer?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 29, 2009)

Kam said:


> No, 9/9/9 is the day of Backwards Satan, aka the Lived fo eht Yad.
> 
> Futurology isn't accurate in the 21st century. What makes people belive that the Mayans could get the correct answer?


Backwards Satan...? Welp. My birthday is on an interesting day anyway~

My classmate made a speech about 2012 last year, and needless to say, he was skeptical about it too. I don't think I've met anyone who took it very seriously.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Sep 29, 2009)

Skymin said:


> But what if one of the prototypes gets lost and is found by a little Californian boy who teaches it compassion and it ends up saving us all from a nuke?


This made me smile, then fwee, and I now love you. :D I must make some espresso and go check if I have this on tape.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Sep 29, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> Uh. No. The solar activity cycle - it has an eleven-year cycle of highs and lows - is in a _low_ right now. 80% of 2009 so far has had absolutely no sunspots. Where the heck did you hear that? There was a nice solar flare a couple of days ago, but that's just one of those cool things that happen every now and then, not the sun "going wild with solar flares and sun spots".


Seriously?
An article in the newspaper said that the sun was going wild concerning sunspots and solar flares. How could somebody get that info wrong and still make it into print??
Guess you can't always belive what you read either. O_o;;


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 29, 2009)

> No, 9/9/9 is the day of Backwards Satan, aka the Lived fo eht Yad.


Day the of Devil? :/

I didn't realise people still took this seriously. It's been going on since (and probably before) Y2K and I'm surprised that people believe in those stupid little emails that people spread about the world ending on some date. 

Who even cares, anyway? It's not as though you can do anything about it.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Sep 29, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Who even cares, anyway? It's not as though you can do anything about it.


That's what tends to make it scary and cause people to go insane.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm from the future, so I can say exactly what will happen on 12/21/12.

You will wake up to a beautiful day outside to see the sun shining and the birds chirping. You will slowly eat a nice bowl of cereal, perhaps some Lucky Charms? Then you will go to the nearest shopping complex to do some last minute Christmas shopping. You'll run into someone you know and visit, before heading home to wrap all of the gifts. After that, you'll notice that it is late at night, so you will make dinner, eat it, watch some T.V, and then GO TO SLEEP.

But when you're asleep...

You'll DREAM!!!! =O

totally the apocalypse.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Sep 29, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> I'm from the future, so I can say exactly what will happen on 12/21/12.
> 
> You will wake up to a beautiful day outside to see the sun shining and the birds chirping. You will slowly eat a nice bowl of cereal, perhaps some Lucky Charms? Then you will go to the nearest shopping complex to do some last minute Christmas shopping. You'll run into someone you know and visit, before heading home to wrap all of the gifts. After that, you'll notice that it is late at night, so you will make dinner, eat it, watch some T.V, and then GO TO SLEEP.
> 
> ...


OMG WE WILL DREAM?!God forbid we DREAM! the end of the world would surely be nigh if we dreamed!  2012 apocalypse my a** <.<


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 29, 2009)

i'm pretty sure we're on 4.6 billion something


----------



## Zuu (Sep 29, 2009)

RaiCH said:


> that day where the black-hole machine was supposed to suck up the world or something like that.


hee


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 29, 2009)

> How could somebody get that info wrong and still make it into print??


hahahaha

oh the innocence of youth


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 6, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> anything special about 2012 is bullshit


But Its my senoir year! Thats spiecal!


On a a realistic note who cares?
If its the end oh well
if not woo hoo!


----------



## Ven (Oct 6, 2009)

> Origanally posted by Loco Mocho
> 
> But Its my senoir year! Thats spiecal!
> 
> ...


Same here!


----------



## King Clam (Oct 6, 2009)

I still haven't left my Y2K shelter

thankfully the day I started running low on water was the same day the toilet broke


----------



## nastypass (Oct 6, 2009)

Geight said:


> I still haven't left my Y2K shelter
> 
> thankfully the day I started running low on water was the same day the toilet broke


I'm set up next to a lake if you want to trade for some ammo.


----------



## EddyOkapi (Oct 6, 2009)

Like someone said a page before, the Mayan calendar never said "WORLD ENDS NOW!" or something. It's the coming of a new age. I think the worse that could ever happen is that you forgot to see your milk's expiration date is 12/21/12 and drink it anyway but otherwise, I still expect the sun to come out from the east of the horizon that day... or not to have any random desctruction happen. I'm pretty sure some website deconstructed any "prediction" made... I just can't recall which.

But yeah, I'm more worried of an asteroid that thinks it's a good idea to be on our planet's trajectory. More chance that happens imo. Those pesky world-destrying chunk of space rock and ice. >8C


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 6, 2009)

> But yeah, I'm more worried of an asteroid that thinks it's a good idea to be on our planet's trajectory. More chance that happens imo. Those pesky world-destrying chunk of space rock and ice. >8C


Nah, I think some horribly destructive event (e.g. Yellowstone erupting) coinciding with 2012 is more likely than an asteroid impact. Especially since an asteroid large enough to cause mass extinction would be seen coming years in advance.


----------



## EddyOkapi (Oct 6, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Nah, I think some horribly destructive event (e.g. Yellowstone erupting) coinciding with 2012 is more likely than an asteroid impact. Especially since an asteroid large enough to cause mass extinction would be seen coming years in advance.


True, true. :v I just like big flash of light explosion. :c And fffff if it does, then they'll think that it's 2012, not just.. Yellowstone being a bomb already set since a while. XC


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 15, 2009)

According to my science teacher the earth will be parallel to the black hole in the center of the galaxy in  2012.

The moon may float away,but that's about it....


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 15, 2009)

> According to my science teacher the earth will be parallel to the black hole in the center of the galaxy in 2012.


what

how on earth can a sphere be parallel to a plane


----------



## H-land (Oct 16, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> what
> 
> how on earth can a sphere be parallel to a plane


There's no way on earth, opal. It's in _space_, though, so you might be able to work something out.
Maybe.
You'd have to be pretty creative.


----------



## Giratar (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, I personally think that _nothing_ is going to happen. People just saw the Mayan calendar/other cultures' calendars end on 2012 and automatically assumed that they're hinting the end of the world. 

However, pretty interesting things are sceduled to happen in 2012, but not on the 21st of December. Like, Venus is supposed to pass in betweeen the Earth and the sun. And in March 14, Venus, Jupiter, and the moon will make a rare alignment that looks like a happy face. See here:




Or, go here to read the article.


----------



## Aisling (Oct 16, 2009)

Didn't the Mayan 2012 happen like three years ago or something? Since the calendar system's changed a couple times since then


----------



## Thorne (Oct 16, 2009)

People said that that the world was going to end at 06/06/06, but nothing happened then, either, so I don't really think anything will happen what so ever.


----------



## sankatu (Oct 16, 2009)

Like almost everyhting ever it will be a pile of crap, nothing will happen and there is nothing to get excited in any sense of the word about 12/21/12.


----------



## speedblader03 (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...the-end-of-the-world-Mayan-elder-insists.html

People should read this.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 16, 2009)

Pinestar said:


> According to my science teacher the earth will be parallel to the black hole in the center of the galaxy in  2012.


Uh. What. 

The earth is a sphere. The black hole is a singularity, and for argument's sake, we'll call it a point. 

Math states that a sphere can't be parallel to a point. Therefore, the end of the world won't happen. 

Yay. 

I think people just believe in the end of the world because it's exciting and stuff. Like god or something. 

Oh, and question: since there's time zones and stuff, will the end of the world happen later in Australia than in America? Or are the Mayans not sophisticated enough to take timezones into their calculation considerations?


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 17, 2009)

You know what else happens in 2012? The Kyoto Protocol runs out.


----------



## brandman (Oct 17, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> The world will surely end on 12/12/12. Just like it did on 06/06/06, and 09/09/09.


Amen! :D


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 20, 2009)

the doctor will turn up. that means alens. alens mean the doctor. the docotr means we all are so f**king skrewed. come on, everywhere the man goes lots of people die!!


----------



## GorMcCobb (Oct 20, 2009)

i don't think anythings going to happen.


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 21, 2009)

me neather. I just keep haveing dreams about the doctor.


----------



## The Hungry Goldfish (Oct 23, 2009)

I doubt anything is going to happen. But who knows, maybe those misinterpeters are onto something...


----------



## Kurai (Nov 11, 2009)

Many of the kids in my grade are idiots. THEY ACTUALLY THINK THAT THE WORLD WILL END IN 2012! *facepalm*


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Nov 11, 2009)

I will be celebrating my 19th birthday. :D It will be a Friday. To celebrate, my friends, family and I will go outside and watch the comets fall and burn everything to the ground. It will be beautiful.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh psh 
Your all silly. 
Everyone knows that the world will end when Grigori Rasputin leaps from his grave to avenge himself. 
Thus ripping a hole in the fabric of reality causing us to drown in a pool of awesome. 

Whut.


----------



## H-land (Nov 12, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> Oh psh
> Your all silly.
> Everyone knows that the world will end when Grigori Rasputin leaps from his grave to avenge himself.
> Thus ripping a hole in the fabric of reality causing us to drown in a pool of awesome.
> ...


Rasputin wouldn't leap.
Rasputin would _lunge_.
Of course, there'd have to be someone for him to lunge at, for this to happen, but he could also just march or lurch out...


----------



## spaekle (Nov 12, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> Oh psh
> Your all silly.
> Everyone knows that the world will end when Grigori Rasputin leaps from his grave to avenge himself.
> Thus ripping a hole in the fabric of reality causing us to drown in a pool of awesome.
> ...


Well I'd be pissed too if my penis were missing.

Wait...


----------



## FireMario (Nov 24, 2009)

Nothing will happen. It's a damn rumors spread about by cunts. If that was true, we'd be dead. Since it's not, that rumor is false and those who believe it should get a life.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 24, 2009)

FireMario said:


> Nothing will happen. It's a damn rumors spread about by cunts. If that was true, we'd be dead. Since it's not, that rumor is false and those who believe it should get a life.


Hello, man from the future!!


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 24, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> Everyone knows that the world will end when Grigori Rasputin leaps from his grave to avenge himself.


Oh shit. Zombie Rasputin will be even more immortal than Living Rasputin.

And FireMario, I fail to see how the world ending in three years' time means we'd be dead _right now_ Ó.o


----------



## Sovie (Nov 24, 2009)

Considering there is absolutely no scientific evidence pointing to the apocalypse in 2012, I think that it's utter bull.

However, I do think that the world will erupt in mass chaos _because_ of the stupid assholes who believe that the world will end.


----------



## Chaon (Nov 24, 2009)

THe only thing different about 2012 is that a bunch of people are going to go on a crime spree. "It's the end of the world, I can do whatever I want!" ... Morons...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Nov 24, 2009)

People had a similar reaction to Y2K, I think. So COME ON, PEOPLE! Besides, the Mayans were stupid, anyway. :P


----------



## M&F (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure about the stupidity spree. After all, none happened around 06/06/06, nor around 09/09/09.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 25, 2009)

Lord Shyguy said:


> People had a similar reaction to Y2K, I think. So COME ON, PEOPLE! Besides, the Mayans were stupid, anyway. :P


If you say this, they were probably cleverer than you.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Nov 26, 2009)

Lord Shyguy said:


> People had a similar reaction to Y2K, I think. So COME ON, PEOPLE! Besides, the Mayans were stupid, anyway. :P


Actually the Mayans were probably one of the most intelligant and advanced civilizations of their time. Their calander, while hundreds of years old, has been designed quite acurately to predict coming events. Sure, it's probably not predicting the end of the world/ beggining of a new time in history, but you have to give them some credit.
Didn't they practically invent mathamatics too, or was that the Incas and/or the Aztecs?

The point is, the Mayans as a culture and civilization were definitly not stupid. Get your facts straight.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 26, 2009)

No that was the Arabs

i think the mayans had their own system but most mathematics as we know it is based on Greek geometry and Arabian stuff - algebra is an arabic word originally


----------



## Digimon Kaiser (Nov 29, 2009)

I think it's bullshit, and a vicious LIE! Nothing will happen!

If the world WERE to end in 2012, we'd know it for sure by now, and mass chaos would ensue.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Nov 29, 2009)

Watershed said:


> No that was the Arabs
> 
> i think the mayans had their own system but most mathematics as we know it is based on Greek geometry and Arabian stuff - algebra is an arabic word originally


Bah. This is why I don't comment on stuff like that. :P


----------



## Mango (Dec 2, 2009)

A girl once hit on me in a water park using the 2012 theory as a pick up line of sorts. We hooked up underneath a water slide. 

I don't care if it's true or not, I'm just glad this theory is around.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 6, 2009)

Mango said:


> A girl once hit on me in a water park using the 2012 theory as a pick up line of sorts. We hooked up underneath a water slide.
> 
> I don't care if it's true or not, I'm just glad this theory is around.


I'm actually bizarrely interested in what she said.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm kind of waiting for people to like, sell all their belongings and travel to Bethlehem and shit for the end of the world. And then they'll be like "...shit" when it doesn't happen.

I think that happened with the millenium, actually.


----------



## Mango (Dec 6, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> I'm actually bizarrely interested in what she said.


She tapped me on the shoulder and asked if I was open minded. After a quick and non-subtle body scan I told her I was. She then went on to ask if I believed any of this 2012 nonsense. I said no, she agreed, and then we talked about a few more crackpot theories before moving onto more "regular" small talk.

Then I boinked her behind a water slide.

So thank you, Mayans. You got me laid in a water park.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 6, 2009)

Mango said:


> So thank you, Mayans. You got me laid in a water park.


pics or it didn't happen


----------

